# New Borns! born Dec 2, 2010



## ayeitsadam (Dec 3, 2010)

hi guys im new to this site and i dont really know if im posting this in the right section, but i wanted to know that is there anything i should do as a new owner of puppies?

my 2 year old GS had 10 puppies and we have her right now in a whelping box and with a heat lamp. she has plenty of water and food, and all the puppies are either crawling around, sleeping, or eating of course.

but i just wanted to know, what should i do? as in what is my job?


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

First of all welcome to the forum and congrats on your new family ! 
I am not qualified to comment on your question as to "what you should do". I'm sure some of the breeders on the board will chime in soon. 
Again welcome, congrats and good luck ! 

Oh and PICs Please ... lot's of pics !


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya were are the pics. You can't come here and say you have new borns and not show us some pics


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

:welcome: and congrats on the babies!!! I have no idea what you should do, but congrats.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

ayeitsadam said:


> hi guys im new to this site and i dont really know if im posting this in the right section, but i wanted to know that is there anything i should do as a new owner of puppies?
> 
> my 2 year old GS had 10 puppies and we have her right now in a whelping box and with a heat lamp. she has plenty of water and food, and all the puppies are either crawling around, sleeping, or eating of course.
> 
> but i just wanted to know, what should i do? as in what is my job?


I am not a breeder so the only advice I can give is say prior to her giving birth you should have asked your vet these questions and point you to some hopefully helpful links (would be a good idea to check out the entire breeding section as well) 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ful-girl-pregnant-its-obviously-my-fault.html

Developmental Stages


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

First of all, stay with your bitch. Until the umbilical cords dry up and fall off, it is best to be right there with her.

Feed her, feed her yogurt, hard boiled eggs, high quality kibble (but if you haven't switched that, now is not the time). vanilla ice cream, cheese, cottage cheese, chicken or boiled drained hamburger. Raw feeders, would say raw hamburger, but if she is not accustomed to that, now is not the time. 

I feed mine potato soup, chicken soup, creamed chicken. 

Send someone out for a kitchen scale. Walmart has them for ten or fifteen bucks. Weigh the puppies twice a day. If they all look alike, good, use different color rick rack to tell them apart. After the first 24 hours, they should start gaining weight. (they generally lose weight in the first 24 hours.). If they do not gain weight two days in a row, they may need help. 

Keep track of that bitch. Take her temperature. If she does not seem interested in food, take her temperature. If she is not drinking. 

Make sure that heat lamp is not providing so much heat that pups and dam cannot get away from it. If the pups are piled -- they like to be in a pile, but that means they are cool and using each other to warm up. I prefer this to them spread about -- that means they are too hot and trying to find a way to be cooler. Pups in a pile with the dam nursing is good. 

Pups cryinging constantly or weakly is not good. 

Noises are good. Jerking in their sleep IS good. That is called activated sleep and it is part of their nervous system development.

Do not let the bitch lick too much on one pup or worry the umbilical cords. It should not be a problem, but you never know. 

Most of all, make sure your bitch is under NO external stress. Keep her area quiet. Keep the kids out of there. No friends over. No strangers over. She needs to feel calm and secure. If you stress her, she will bleed more, and she can become nervous around the puppies. If she is very nervous, she can even kill the puppies. So this is not a good time for friends and kids to come over and see the miracle of birth.

Good luck with the pups. I forgot to say too much. Get a book if possible. Change the papers often. Keep her quiet. 

After day one, if the puppies are gaining weight, things are looking good. Keep the weights written down, so you can refer back. Sometimes, a pup loses a little, but if it made a strong jump the previous check, that is ok.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

temperature in the box should be over 70, under 90. Somewhere between 75 and 85, the heat lamp in one corner. 

All new born pups can feel is hot and cold. they cannot regulate their own heat. If they are cold they go to a heat source. If all the pups are piled under the lamp, the room is too cold. 

If they are hot, they will move away from the lamp. 

If most of the pups are together, and one is off by itself, that is not good. If the pup is cool, put it in a shirt pocket near your skin and warm it slowly. 

Do NOT feed a cold puppy. That will kill it, the digestive tract cannot work cold. Warm a cold pup up before trying to feed it. As it warms it will become a bit more active.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## ayeitsadam (Dec 3, 2010)

here is the pictures!!
thankss everybody!


----------



## ayeitsadam (Dec 3, 2010)

i have no idea how to correctly put picctures up


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if you load the pictures to photobucket, you can post the image codes in the thread and they'll show up as pictures. Welcome to the board and congrats on the babies! 

edit: the last link on the pictures on photobucket is the one you would copy and paste here.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Congrats on your new pups. I wish I can help but breeding is a whole new ballgame so I'll stick with just the training side of it lol.


----------

